# Volvo...brake lights (Interesting read)



## Saaby (Oct 11, 2003)

I think my sisters Volvo is a lemon. Not the whole car, mind you--just the brake light assembly. The slot for the brake lights appears to have been designed for Sweedish bulbs and then shipped to America (in her car).

The pleasant little light that comes on to inform you that a bulb is going out has been coming on intermetent for awhile now, so last time it came on I hurried right then and made somebody help me figure out which bulb was burnt out. 

We have 6 bulbs in the back, in 3 rows of 2.

Top row: 2 Parking Lights
Middle Row: Turn signal, Backup light
Bottom Row: Brake Light, Rear-Fog light

Anyway, the bulb giving us grief was the Turn Signal light on the passanger side. The Manual lists it as a 1157. The computer at Wal-Mart lists it as an 1157. The computer at AutoZone lists it as an 1157. We purchased an 1157 at Wal-Mart but it would not fit. So we returned it and went to AutoZone. Upon inspecting the bulb I found that the 1157 has 2 nubs that stick out of it, 180 degrees apart from each other. The mystery bulb has nubs too, but they're more like 160 degrees apart from each other. At AutoZone I first didn't ask for help, I just browsed the bulbs until I found one I *thought* would fit. Purchased it and found it did not fit. Brought it back to make a return (Plan to just buy the bulb at the dealer next week). The guys in there were, well, guys and insisted it was an 1157--so I brought in the whole taillight assembly and he proceeded to try and make an 1157 fit.

Long story short, 45 minutes later after cutting part of the plastic in the bulb holder, we left AutoZone with 2 (Replaced left and right at the same time) bulbs (Not 1157) that we finally got to fit. Problem solved right? *Wrong*. I got home and started thinking about it, and the bulbs we put in were white--we needed to put in red bulbs. 

So right now her car has turn signals, but they're illegal (White instead of red.) Some people may say "So" but

A) Utah has manditory yearly safety and emissions inspections and this car won't pass this way
B) When I am driving, 1 of my pet peeves is cars (Japanese modifieds in particular) with white turn signals (Front or back)

So if you've got a Volvo 850 or a friend with one could you please go check their turn signal bulb and see what it is.

Here's the details on the bulb we took out: (Everything printed on the base)
PY21W 12496/LL PHILIPS 12V21W (E2) 2F7 FRANCE 6F 2

What do you think guys?


----------



## Marty Weiner (Oct 12, 2003)

I know nothing about Volvo bulbs but they do make mistakes in labeling.

About 10 years ago my Volvo was recalled because all of the safety labels were in French only.

Marty


----------



## mattheww50 (Oct 12, 2003)

It IS a European bulb, a Philips PY21W to be precise (Osram also makes). White it apparently has DOT approval for use in the USA, Neither Philips or Osram appear to sell it in North America! It is available in clear and Orange.

It is also known as 12496.

Somebody in Malmo made a mistake....

You might also check with a BMW dealer, it used on the 330ci


.


----------



## Saaby (Oct 12, 2003)

That's crazy! I'll call dealers next week, but if I can't find one here can somebody drop by Halfords and ship me one? 2 minutes on Google only found 1 store that carried it and they wanted $14.95+shipping. That's outragous for a bulb don't you think? Especially for this one, which I understand to be pretty much the blinker bulb used in all european cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2003)

Ryan, 
I will be near a Halfords tomorrow, so if you want me to pick some up, just let me know... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 12, 2003)

Saaby,
why don't you just visit your friendly and competent Volvo dealer nearby? THEY should have what you are looking for ...

And don't talk bad of Volvo, they are fantastic cars and the better looking siblings of Saab ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

bernhard


----------



## Saaby (Oct 12, 2003)

Here's the plan. It's Sunday here and there's actually a law that says the car dealerships can't be open on Sunday. Aparently they think they'll sell less cars that way and there will be less on the road. Blue law if you ask me.

Anyway tomorrow I will call the Volvo dealership and (If they can't help me) the BMW dealership and get back to you all. Because this car isn't supposed to take this bulb (In America) the dealership may not carry it. If the Volvo dealership does carry it great, we were already headed that way later this week (Time for 100k service checkup)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 12, 2003)

Tomorrow's a holiday (Columbus Day), so the Volvo dealer may be closed. Then again, they may not be. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Saaby (Oct 12, 2003)

Dealer will be open but service might be closed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Oct 12, 2003)

Saaby, I have a service app't at my VOLVO dealer tomorrow for my '03 S60. I will look into this for you if you like since I will be there anyway. I have a good relation with the parts guy and he will let me know the skinny on it. What year is the 850, and is it a GL or GLT?


----------



## Saaby (Oct 12, 2003)

Beretta, it's a 1996 850 GLT. Also see if you can get a definitive answer out of him on what bulbs I need for the dash. I want to reaplce them all but I'm having a hard time figuring out what qty I need of which part numbers. Just the clock model dash, no temp or trip computer.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Oct 12, 2003)

I will let you know what I find out tomorrow evening.

Catch you then...


----------



## Saaby (Oct 13, 2003)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Oct 13, 2003)

OK, The amber bulb for the turn indicators is numbered as

1157A

-- these are $5.51 each. BUT the nubs are 180 degrees apart and slightly offset just like the 1157. It's my guess that if your 850 has European or Canadian taillight clusters. You _might_ have some luck with BMW so long as you take in the original bulb.

Since you've already modified the harness, you may as well use the amber 1157A and not worry about it.

I got a printout of the exploded diagram of the dashlights. It's not a great quality, but everything is legible. If you have a fax, I can fax it to you. If not, I can scan it and pust a PDF on my website. PM me with your preference.

Catch you later...


----------



## Saaby (Oct 13, 2003)

Must be a Euro cluster. Thanks! PM sent...


----------

